# Where to send your fiancee visa application changes?



## Steve J sjb (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey everyone, went in for my biometrics yesterday and received a information sheet that said.

All non-settlement applications (including work, study and visit applications) should be sent to: UK Visas and Immigration, British Consulate, 845 Third Avenue, New York, NY, 10022 USA.

If you are applying to settle in the United Kingdom, you should submit the items listed above to: UK Visas and Immigration, International Operations and Visa, 6 Millsands, Sheffield, S3 8NH, United Kingdom.

My biometric papers said I was sending to New York which would be the non settlement location. at biometrics appoint they said the information sheet has all new information on it so my question is what does the fiancee visa count as settlement if you're planning to move to the UK and get married or is it non-settlement until you go for the spouse visa?

Thanks so much for your time.

Blessings.


----------



## Steve J sjb (Apr 26, 2013)

I also can see that priority service is 150.00 on non settlement app for which as I now understand it would be going to New York and 300.00 for settlement which would go to the United Kingdom but last I heard it was 300.00 with paperwork going to New York so just some confusion as to price and mailing address.


----------



## Steve J sjb (Apr 26, 2013)

*Added scans*

Information sheet.

http://imageshack.us/f/197/ukinformationsheet001.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/f/341/ukinformationsheet002.jpg/


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Steve J sjb said:


> Hey everyone, went in for my biometrics yesterday and received a information sheet that said.
> 
> All non-settlement applications (including work, study and visit applications) should be sent to: UK Visas and Immigration, British Consulate, 845 Third Avenue, New York, NY, 10022 USA.
> 
> ...


Fiance(e) visa is a settlement visa, so it should be sent to Sheffield, UK.


----------



## Steve J sjb (Apr 26, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Fiance(e) visa is a settlement visa, so it should be sent to Sheffield, UK.


Thanks Leanna for your thoughts and the reply, that's what makes sense to me, 300.00 and to the UK for priority. since my biometrics paperwork said all my things should be sent to New York I was confused. I'm thinking since this information sheet says revised May 2013 that this is part of some new change that happened since my biometric email was received on the 10th of May and appointment print out sheet with the New York address. can anyone confirm this is a new change in the way it's done?


----------



## Steve J sjb (Apr 26, 2013)

Has anyone else heard of or can confirm this recent change? Thanks much


----------



## ekusas80 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi, Im also about to send my Fiance visa off but im not sure where to send it. 
On my online application confirmation emails it says, 
"if you are in the USA, Australia, or New zealand, you must send these documents to the visa issuing office shown on your printed copy of your application form."

On my online application form it shows in bold
VISA APPLICATION SUBMISSION LOCATION: British consulate new york.

Later in the online application email it says
"If you have applied for a settlement visa, please send you application and supporting documents listed below to Sheffield, UK"

Can you please help? Im sending my Application off in a few days. I want to make sure im sending it to the right place! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ziltoid555 (Aug 2, 2013)

ekusas80 said:


> Hi, Im also about to send my Fiance visa off but im not sure where to send it.
> On my online application confirmation emails it says,
> "if you are in the USA, Australia, or New zealand, you must send these documents to the visa issuing office shown on your printed copy of your application form."
> 
> ...


I sent my application in early July. I was a bit confused about where to send it, as the UK border agency website isn't the easiest to navigate. My fiance and I looked through everything and decided it should be sent to NY. The spousal visa would come next, and then the settlement application (which goes to Sheffield) won't be until you've been living in the country for at least 3-5 years depending on your circumstances.
I just got confirmation that my documents were received in Sheffield, UK and were awaiting consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer. I panicked a bit and thought that I had made a mistake by sending it to NY. However, if I had sent it to the wrong processing center, I think my application would have been sent back and/or rejected, and I would have gotten some sort of notice. 
There is also a link on the ukba website for an enquiry service. It is $3 a minute plus tax to call, but might be worth it to get a solid answer. If you haven't submitted your application yet or you haven't waited the maximum estimated time for application processing they won't answer a question about your specific application,but you can ask general questions like where to send your application. Best of luck and hope this helps


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

All settlement applications from US now go to Sheffield, and your application should be sent there. If you use NY-based visa agents, they can present your papers personally at NY consulate, but that's the only exception. While Home Office has been transferring at their cost applications received in NY, I don't know how long they will continue the practice before starting to send it back and tell you to forward it to Sheffield instead. You now need to enclose prepaid waybill from Sheffield to US.


----------



## Ziltoid555 (Aug 2, 2013)

Touche. Just went back through the ukba site, it does say Sheffield on some parts of the site and NYC on other parts for the fiance visa. Good to know; imagine I will be mailing a waybill to Sheffield now...


----------



## Steve J sjb (Apr 26, 2013)

Ziltoid555 said:


> Touche. Just went back through the ukba site, it does say Sheffield on some parts of the site and NYC on other parts for the fiance visa. Good to know; imagine I will be mailing a waybill to Sheffield now...


Yes, we used Fed Ex with a waybill to charge us for the return shipping and off to Sheffield it went. 150.00 for 4lbs to the uk and received 1.5 lbs back with a 95.00 charge.


----------



## Ziltoid555 (Aug 2, 2013)

Steve J sjb said:


> Yes, we used Fed Ex with a waybill to charge us for the return shipping and off to Sheffield it went. 150.00 for 4lbs to the uk and received 1.5 lbs back with a 95.00 charge.


Oh my. Also good to know. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## ekusas80 (Aug 2, 2013)

I went to the UPS store to send my visa application yesterday but was told it was not possible to to purchase a waybill or return envelope for anywhere outside the country. Has anyone else had this problem? I need to send my visa application asap. Any suggestions?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

FedEx will.


----------



## Steve J sjb (Apr 26, 2013)

ekusas80 said:


> I went to the UPS store to send my visa application yesterday but was told it was not possible to to purchase a waybill or return envelope for anywhere outside the country. Has anyone else had this problem? I need to send my visa application asap. Any suggestions?


Yes, I ran into this with UPS and USPS as well so had to go FedEx but was very expensive. UPS did say that an account could be made and then billed to me for return shipping or the office manager offered to let me use his account but the cost was just about the same as FedEx. FedEx has a Waybill form on hand in store to fill out but you need to open the FedEx account and put the debit/credit card on file.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I know it's expensive but convenience and security mean it's worth the money.


----------



## ekusas80 (Aug 2, 2013)

I went to Fed Ex to send my visa application and was told the same thing, they could not do n international return way bill Would it be ok if my sponsor sends it from the uk or does it have to be sent from my country of origin?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

ekusas80 said:


> I went to Fed Ex to send my visa application and was told the same thing, they could not do n international return way bill Would it be ok if my sponsor sends it from the uk or does it have to be sent from my country of origin?


No. You're the applicant not your sponsor. It must come from your country.


----------



## shockabuku (Mar 2, 2009)

nyclon said:


> No. You're the applicant not your sponsor. It must come from your country.


Seriously?

Can the sponsor really not carry the application back to the UK and post it from there to Sheffield????

We are incredulous here.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes it can be done and many do it. But the return address must be in US. They won't post back to anywhere else.


----------



## shockabuku (Mar 2, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Yes it can be done and many do it. But the return address must be in US. They won't post back to anywhere else.


Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## matpj (Feb 28, 2014)

Interesting thread. I just married my wife (almost 2 weeks ago) and are just waiting on a copy of our wedding license (due today) before we send the application off for her to join me in the UK.
The return postage has been causing us some trouble.
Trying to fund a straight answer on the UKBA website is near impossible.
Seems that FedEx has been mentioned as a company who WILL provide a return waybill.

Can't believe how expensive the postage is in the states generally. Seems way cheaper here and I was wondering if anyone has visited Sheffield and picked up the documents in person?


I'm 3 hours away from Sheffield, but more than happy to drive, collect and just ship her passport back to her overnight.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

matpj said:


> Interesting thread. I just married my wife (almost 2 weeks ago) and are just waiting on a copy of our wedding license (due today) before we send the application off for her to join me in the UK.
> The return postage has been causing us some trouble.
> Trying to fund a straight answer on the UKBA website is near impossible.
> Seems that FedEx has been mentioned as a company who WILL provide a return waybill.
> ...


No. Your wife's passport and documents can only be returned to her.


----------



## matpj (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks nyclon,

did you also go the FedEx route, or have you (or anyone else) found a cheap alternative who will allow pre-paid waybills?

thanks,
Matt


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Most people seem to use FedEx. You can check into UPS and DHL and see if they provide a similar service.


----------



## matpj (Feb 28, 2014)

having real trouble getting a return 'waybill'
Fedex and anyone else will not do it without a return date for shipment.

We dont know how long the application will take - so how on earth can we organise a return ahead of time?

Can anybody advise?
You can pay for domestic (within the US) prepaid returns but not international, and as we are shipping the visa app from the states we are stuck..


Getting really frustrated with the UK border agency...
I just want to see my wife of 2 weeks!

thanks in advance,

Matt


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Go to FedEx and pick up a blank international waybill and fill in all the relevant details including your account number so that you can be charged.


----------



## warricklansdell (Mar 3, 2014)

hi guys, 

glad im not the only one stressing over the two different addresses (NYC / Sheffield)

does anyone know if i can get my wife in the USA to send her application to me, as i have supporting evidence (original copies ) to add to it, and then forward it on to sheffield. 
i know the return address must be USA, but not sure about the address its posted from. ?

thanks for your help guys!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

warricklansdell said:


> hi guys,
> 
> glad im not the only one stressing over the two different addresses (NYC / Sheffield)
> 
> ...


I answered this in your other post. Please don't post the same question on multiple threads.


----------



## ajakhete (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi, 

I am a new memeber. I am residing in USA and me and my wife plan to go to UK for 4 days in June. I applied for my application online, completed my biometric appointment and have all my documents ready to be shipped. I believe I am supposed to mail the application package for me and my wife to the following address - 845 3rd Ave, New York, NY 10022.

I have been searching online to figure out if there is guidance on how to include the return shipping label so that I can get my passports and other original documents sent back to me. Seems like the links posted above have changed and overall the UK Visa website has undergone a lot of changes. So I am unsure what the process is.

Can I just use a provider like UPS to have these documents mailed and include a shipping package, fully paid return label so that the UK visa office can mail this back to me?

I am supposed to mail my packet within two weeks of my biometric appointment (which was on 3/21/14) so I would really appreciate if any one has any thoughts on this.

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

ajakhete said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new memeber. I am residing in USA and me and my wife plan to go to UK for 4 days in June. I applied for my application online, completed my biometric appointment and have all my documents ready to be shipped. I believe I am supposed to mail the application package for me and my wife to the following address - 845 3rd Ave, New York, NY 10022.
> 
> ...


You should include a pre-paid return label along with an envelope. You should be able to use FedEx, UPS, DHL or even the US Postal Service.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

ajakhete said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new memeber. I am residing in USA and me and my wife plan to go to UK for 4 days in June. I applied for my application online, completed my biometric appointment and have all my documents ready to be shipped. I believe I am supposed to mail the application package for me and my wife to the following address - 845 3rd Ave, New York, NY 10022.
> 
> ...


The easiest way is to go online and establish an account with whatever company you choose. I used FedEx, so that is the process I know. When setting up the account, you will sign up using a debit or credit card for payment of any shipments. Once you have an account number, you just put it on the waybill in the area where it asks who and how the fee is to be paid. You complete one outgoing waybill to the UKBA in Sheffield (all settlement visas are processed there), then complete a second return waybill by reversing the address information. Attach the second return waybill to an empty pak (or box, if necessary, although you shouldn't send that much stuff) and place it with your application for the return of your documents and passport to you in the US. Just leave the weight and date fields empty. You can do this at a local store, not online as that requires specific details.

It really works out pretty well. Usually, the return packet is slightly cheaper, due to some of your documentation being kept by the EO for your file.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Water Dragon said:


> You complete one outgoing waybill to the UKBA in Sheffield (all settlement visas are processed there), then complete a second return waybill by reversing the address information.


Just to be clear the poster is applying for a visit visa, not a settlement visa. Visit visa applications from the US are processed at the NY consulate.


----------



## ajakhete (Mar 26, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Just to be clear the poster is applying for a visit visa, not a settlement visa. Visit visa applications from the US are processed at the NY consulate.


All,

Thanks for your prompt responses. Put my mind at ease to know the exact process. That is correct I am applying for a visitor visa so needed to mail to NY office. I went to UPS and mailed all the documents including a pre-paid return label. From what I have read once the application package is received by the visa office, they usually send an acknowledgement email within a day or two, followed by another email letting you know if your visa was approved or not and finally mailing the original documents back. Keeping my fingers crossed! Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Helen157 (Jun 21, 2014)

Steve J sjb said:


> Hey everyone, went in for my biometrics yesterday and received a information sheet that said.
> 
> All non-settlement applications (including work, study and visit applications) should be sent to: UK Visas and Immigration, British Consulate, 845 Third Avenue, New York, NY, 10022 USA.
> 
> ...


My fiancee and I recently submitted our application (for a settlement visa). We sent it straight to Sheffield and have now received confirmation that it has been prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer. So, I would sent straight to Sheffield. 
One problem we had was that my fiancee (in Pennsylvania) was told that USPS, UPS etc no longer do international waybills for non commercial companies- we couldn't get anyone to give us what we needed. In the end I had to arrange a pre-paid envelope from the UK and send it to Sheffield separately. We're hoping that they will match it to our application.


----------



## joneeboy (Jul 29, 2013)

Helen157 said:


> My fiancee and I recently submitted our application (for a settlement visa). We sent it straight to Sheffield and have now received confirmation that it has been prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer. So, I would sent straight to Sheffield.
> One problem we had was that my fiancee (in Pennsylvania) was told that USPS, UPS etc no longer do international waybills for non commercial companies- we couldn't get anyone to give us what we needed. In the end I had to arrange a pre-paid envelope from the UK and send it to Sheffield separately. We're hoping that they will match it to our application.


Hi Helen,
Can you give an update on your application? Has it been approved?
You keep referring to 'our application', but an application can only be made by one of you. It would help to give more details, because that might be of use to others in
a similar position. Who is making the application and where is each of you located at present? One of the things puzzling me about your application, is the basis for settlement in the UK. You are showing yourself as American, but living in UK. What nationality is your fiancé?

I know that our(UK) immigration rules have been changing, and more changes are coming,( to make harder not easier, to get into the UK!) but I've been more than a bit puzzled by some of the posts on this thread (before yours). There is a constant reference to UK fiancé visas, but this is something the UK does not have. (I know the US does.). What the UK has is an application for an ordinary visit visa, giving the reason for it as to be married. That will mean that the issued visa will be endorsed with permission to marry in the UK. It does not mean that a marriage has to take place, but without it, an non EU citizen may be refused a marriage licence in the UK. No need to go into further details here, unless someone posts that they need them.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

joneeboy said:


> Hi Helen,
> Can you give an update on your application? Has it been approved?
> You keep referring to 'our application', but an application can only be made by one of you. It would help to give more details, because that might be of use to others in
> a similar position. Who is making the application and where is each of you located at present? One of the things puzzling me about your application, is the basis for settlement in the UK. You are showing yourself as American, but living in UK. What nationality is your fiancé?
> ...


There are 2 visas which are specifically for getting married in the UK. The marriage visitor visa is for someone to marry in the UK but not live there afterwards. The fiance(e) visa is for someone who wants to enter the UK, get married within the 6 month time limit, and then settle in the UK by applying for FLR(M), commonly referred to as a "spouse visa", which results in paying 2 fees of the same amount within a 7 month period. 

If a non-citizen and a UK citizen marry in another country (usually the resident country of the nc), the UK citizen then returns home, and the spouse then has to apply for the settlement (spouse) visa. This last process requires the 1st application which is good for 2.5 years, a second application (FLR - Further Leave to Remain) good for 2.5 years, and then the final application for ILR - Indefinite Leave to Remain. It is a lengthy and expensive process.


----------



## Helen157 (Jun 21, 2014)

joneeboy said:


> Hi Helen,
> Can you give an update on your application? Has it been approved?
> You keep referring to 'our application', but an application can only be made by one of you. It would help to give more details, because that might be of use to others in
> a similar position. Who is making the application and where is each of you located at present? One of the things puzzling me about your application, is the basis for settlement in the UK. You are showing yourself as American, but living in UK. What nationality is your fiancé?
> ...


Hi, 
I'm afraid we don't yet have an update on our application - we're still waiting. In case people are interested in time lines: we submitted the online form on June 10th. He did biometrics on 16th. It took a while for them to send the biometrics receipt. He then submitted all the docs to Sheffield on the 30th June. 
My fiance lives is the US (and is American), so it's his application. I'm British and I live in the UK. We're applying for a fiancee visa (he'll move to the UK and settle). 
There is such thing as a UK fiancee visa (we've applied for it!). It's a type of settlement visa. 
Good luck everyone.


----------

